# Tip for Scope Mounting



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

There are certain supplies you need for mounting a rifle scope, and Loctite or an equivalent product is usually one of them. However, if you find yourself short without a thread locking sealant, this tip should suffice in the short term. While mounting a scope on my rifle I ran out of locktight so I [...] 

More...


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice! Have to remember that one.


----------

